# FIFA World Cup 2018 Megathread



## Costello (May 6, 2018)

WC2018 matches: http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/
World cup 2018 starts on June 14th in Russia with the first game Russia vs Saudi Arabia.
Who do you support? 
Who do you think will win?

*PLEASE NOTE*: if you don't like football / soccer please simply do not post in this thread. 
Nobody wants to see your "football/soccer sucks" comments. You have been warned.


----------



## x65943 (May 6, 2018)

Sucks that Ireland didn't make it this year. Only hope is that France makes it longer than UK.


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Sucks that Ireland didn't make it this year. Only hope is that France makes it longer than UK.


have you got anything against England in particular? are you Irish by any chance?


----------



## x65943 (May 6, 2018)

Costello said:


> have you got anything against England in particular? are you Irish by any chance?


My family is from Western Ireland (a gaeltacht region!)

Haha good call there Costello.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 6, 2018)

Wow, nobody stands out for me at the moment! Belgium have a strong team but I can see them choking easy like in the Euro's. Germany aren't playing, but they always seem to save themselves for a tournie, you can never write them off, so I THINK my vote goes for them at the moment. 
England?! Ha!!


----------



## TheGreek Boy (May 6, 2018)

my country didn't make it to the world cup. i will support argentina because MESSI is my favorite player and the best player of all time.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 6, 2018)

I guess it won't be Italy /s



Now, I hope it won't be Germany.
I am starting to hate when Germany wins it.
I think quite probably it will be Germany.

Regarding Argentina... it shouldn't be even in the list, given how shitty it has been playing lately (as in for two years at least already).


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 6, 2018)

I forgot to mention, of course I will support Argentina, that's my team. And after it gets eliminated in the group stage I guess I will support Spain and then Brazil.

I still think it's a pity Italy won't play this time around. 

(this is a shameless bump dressed as a double post)


----------



## Marco_Buns (May 6, 2018)

Suprised that my country made it but I'm pretty sure they won't go pretty far.


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 6, 2018)

I see a lot of people voting for Germany in the polls...You would have to take into consideration though that for the last few tournaments during recent years, the winners of the previous tournament always performed poorly/got knocked out during group stage.

At any rate, since my favorite team, Italy, didn't even qualify, I would have to go for for my second favorite, Japan, but then again they sacked their coach earlier this month, two months before the beginning of the tournament; so god knows what's going to happen to them now...

P.S. Thanks @Costello for adding that warning at the end...Too many times have I seen these anti-football/soccer trolls on this forum.


----------



## Issac (May 6, 2018)

Other: Sweden!!!  
It's not realistic, but I am hoping. And this qualifying we played really well against a lot of competent opponents. (*Cough* italy *cough*)


----------



## Axido (May 6, 2018)

I honestly don't care as much about soccer. Sadly, lots of people over here do. And they do it loudly. So, whoever wins this time, I personally hope my country gets kicked out of the World Cup asap, so I get to sleep properly during the nights.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 6, 2018)

Axido said:


> I honestly don't care as much about soccer. Sadly, lots of people over here do. And they do it loudly. So, whoever wins this time, I personally hope my country gets kicked out of the World Cup asap, so I get to sleep properly during the nights.


I must say they are also very annoying, specially if you were an Argentine living in Germany during 2014... Sure they didn't stop the jokes for, what was it... months?

Well... I am sure a German in Argentina would probably have got the same if the case was inverted, so I guess I just hate extreme football fanaticism. That's life.


----------



## Costello (May 7, 2018)

Germany always have a good squad, they are serious and rarely lose against smaller teams. They can sometimes fail against bigger teams, depending on events in the game.

This time, I'm voting for Brazil. They have several world class players and a good coach, as well as a strong squad in all departments.

I will of course be supporting France, my country, but I think their chances are limited. They could reach the 1/4s probably, but beyond that it'll have to depend on sheer luck, because I don't think they are inherently superior to the others.


----------



## brickmii82 (May 7, 2018)

I may put 50$ on Belgium. I like their odds in Vegas and they look pretty tough offensively.


----------



## plasturion (May 7, 2018)

Tell the true I don't care. Let all teams win.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Lots of votes for germany
Im not big on the sport since the most experience i have is being used as a human sheild in middle school so idk what makes people vote for which team
But i assume germanys pretty good since it has the most votes and its the only team i hear about
Also
"Nobody wants to see your "football/soccer sucks" comments. You have been warned."
Soccer is just abunch of skiny dudes chasing a ball around
Miss me with that gay shit /s


----------



## ShonenJump (May 8, 2018)

my country didn't make it otherwise i would've voted for Netherlands. But it's a big year for football alright! Along with the new inazuma eleven and the captain tsubasa reboot anime!


----------



## VitaType (May 8, 2018)

I'm not into soccer (seriously why seems that to be a common thing for germans here in this forums judging from the (small amount of) posts in this thread?), but I'm curious if Costello forgot a team in this list or if the high amount of "(Other)" votes comes from people from various places who hope there team wins ("(Other)"-votes mainly beeing for one team vs beeing a collection of many teams) 



Eix said:


> Soccer is just abunch of skiny dudes chasing a ball around
> Miss me with that gay shit /s


To be fair if this gay shit would have been the most played sport in your country back in your middle school days you wouldn't have experienced beeing used as a human-shield  (here take this comma "," and place it in the last sentence where you want )


----------



## x65943 (May 8, 2018)

VitaType said:


> I'm not into soccer (seriously why seems that to be a common thing for germans here in this forums judging from the (small amount of) posts in this thread?), but I'm curious if Costello forgot a team in this list or if the high amount of "(Other)" votes comes from people from various places who hope there team wins ("(Other)"-votes mainly beeing for one team vs beeing a collection of many teams)
> 
> 
> To be fair if this gay shit would have been the most played sport in your country back in your middle school days you wouldn't have experienced beeing used as a human-shild  (here take this comma "," and place it in the last sentence where you want )


Completely agree. American Football is a very dangerous sport that causes a neurodegenerative disease very similar to Alzheimer's, but with a much earlier onset. 

Soccer is safer and cheaper. You don't need hundreds of dollars of pads to play. Just a ball and some rocks to mark the goal line. The ease of play and relative safety are the reasons soccer is the international ball game and not American football.


----------



## T-hug (May 8, 2018)

England of course! 
But seriously, probably Germany or Spain.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 9, 2018)

hmm i usually back England but they are a let down in country competition matches, may it be the euros or the worldcup.

i also like japan, let's see though ,the ones who are quite well balanced and usually very good in comp. matches are Germany /Italy/and lately SPAIN.

edit: opps forgot that Holland is also a force to be reckoned with(dang just checked they failed to qualify)other worth mentioned are England France and Belgium / Portugal and (south American teams such as Brazil and Argentina "used" to be very good..)


----------



## Chary (May 9, 2018)

Are Iran or Sweden still options? Cuz I'm totally backing them purely cuz that's where my family is from. I don't care at all about soccer, but I'd be psyched if either won.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 9, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Sucks that Ireland didn't make it this year. Only hope is that France makes it longer than UK.


Sorry to point this out but the United Kingdom is not in the World Cup. The Uk is made up of England/Scotland/Wales and Northern Ireland and each one of them is a country in its own right and gets to enter the World Cup qualifying stages.  England was the only one to qualify. Sorry it just really annoys me when people from outwith the UK thinks that England is the only country that is part of it. I dont know how many times i watch an American tv program or news channel and they are talking about the Queen and call her the Queen of England. Nah mate she is the Queen of the United Kingdom and all four of its countries plus other 16 Commonwealth countries.

Anyway hope France win but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## netovsk (May 9, 2018)

Well I wished Argentina won the 2014 FIFA world cup, it would be epic, but at least Germany gave Brazil what we deserved.

I hope Argentina makes it this time, I really like their grit and the way they grasp to every single opportunity in the game. Holland would be good too.


----------



## T-hug (May 9, 2018)

Chary said:


> Are Iran or Sweden still options? Cuz I'm totally backing them purely cuz that's where my family is from. I don't care at all about soccer, but I'd be psyched if either won.


Iran have Portugal and Spain in first group :/ with todays betting odds of 750/1 to win.
Sweden slightly better at 200/1 (might win the Eurovision song contest though  )
https://www.oddschecker.com/football/world-cup/winner


----------



## Jack Daniels (May 10, 2018)

with Trump's state of the moment: IRAN for sure.


----------



## DarthDub (May 10, 2018)

I'll vote Japan.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 11, 2018)

netovsk said:


> Well I wished Argentina won the 2014 FIFA world cup, it would be epic, but at least Germany gave Brazil what we deserved.
> 
> I hope Argentina makes it this time, I really like their grit and the way they grasp to every single opportunity in the game. Holland would be good too.


Well, thanks for the compliment on the grit for the Argentine team. It's true, they fight it like the world depended on it, but last years they were so bad putting the damn ball inside the goal, it makes you sad. And they are getting worse by the day, but one can hope I guess.


----------



## Issac (May 11, 2018)

T-hug said:


> Sweden [...] (might win the Eurovision song contest though  )


Heck yeah!


----------



## voracious (May 13, 2018)

Wish I could watch all the world cup matches....


----------



## Costello (May 13, 2018)

voracious said:


> Wish I could watch all the world cup matches....


I always say the same before the world cups or Euro begin... but after the first 10-15 matches, I get kind of bored  
so after a while I only watch the most important ones (and skip the ones like Australia vs Peru, Japan vs Polland etc.)


----------



## gameboy (May 14, 2018)

whichever team fronts the most money will likely win. FIFA Cup is super corrupt


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 14, 2018)

gameboy said:


> whichever team fronts the most money will likely win. FIFA Cup is super corrupt


Is this World Cup also taking place in Sochi?


----------



## gameboy (May 14, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Is this World Cup also taking place in Sochi?



lol, everything is a business now, real fair sports really dont exist anymore


----------



## T-hug (May 16, 2018)




----------



## phalk (May 19, 2018)

Nice thread. I'm of course rooting for Brazil. I'm also cheering for Japan.


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (May 19, 2018)

I'm hoping Australia decides to actually try and win this year


----------



## Flame (May 22, 2018)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> I'm hoping Australia decides to actually try and win this year



Australia to win world cup.. is like me being the first man to walk on Mars. can it happen? yes. will it happen. no.


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (May 23, 2018)

Flame said:


> Australia to win world cup.. is like me being the first man to walk on Mars. can it happen? yes. will it happen. no.


Do I want it to happen? Yes.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 15, 2018)

Portugal vs Spain just now was a great game 3-3 Ronaldo hat trick  1 goal was amazing!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2018)

T-hug said:


> Portugal vs Spain just now was a great game 3-3 Ronaldo hat trick  1 goal was amazing!


Yes it really was a great game, and Nacho Fernandez goal was also beautiful. Not sure if we'll see anything as exciting during the rest of the group stage.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 15, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes it really was a great game, and Nacho Fernandez goal was also beautiful. Not sure if we'll see anything as exciting during the rest of the group stage.


the Belgium England game looks to be good


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 17, 2018)

Viva México cabrones!


----------



## ars25 (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow the Mexico Germany game was in my opinion one of the better games of the tournament so far, and to be honest Mexico executed the coaches orders pretty dam well and made those counters against Germany lethal.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jun 17, 2018)

Honestly, with Mexico beating Germany... I have no rough idea how this world cup is going to go. which is great! I love it when unexpected teams make a statement


----------



## ars25 (Jun 21, 2018)

Well looks like Argentina might crash out of the tournament if Iceland wins/draws tomorrow against Nigeria, and to be honest if they do its a wakeup call for them. they have the most polarizing team i've ever seen they have one of the best attacking lineup of any team in the WC but god damm their deffensive and mid field players are mediocre to sub-par at best. To be honest i still dont understand why dybala hasn't been a starter from day 1.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 22, 2018)

ars25 said:


> Well looks like Argentina might crash out of the tournament if Iceland wins/draws tomorrow against Nigeria, and to be honest if they do its a wakeup call for them. they have the most polarizing team i've ever seen they have one of the best attacking lineup of any team in the WC but god damm their deffensive and mid field players are mediocre to sub-par at best. To be honest i still dont understand why dybala hasn't been a starter from day 1.





sarkwalvein said:


> Regarding Argentina... it shouldn't be even in the list, given how shitty it has been playing lately (as in for two years at least already).
> 
> I forgot to mention, of course I will support Argentina, that's my team. _*And after it gets eliminated in the group stage*_ I guess I will support Spain and then Brazil.
> 
> I still think it's a pity Italy won't play this time around.


Called it.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 22, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Called it.


same told my parents that and they told me they'll at least make it to the knockouts.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 23, 2018)

I dont watch football but since fox was airing all world cup games decided to watch a few games.

I will say that was a really nice shot by germany within the last min of play to complete their come from behind win and they were a man down.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2018)

I guess @Chary will be happy. Sweden is still on the game...


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2018)

i just want to stay; i voted for England.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 29, 2018)

Belgium. Gonna do it.


----------



## Monado_III (Jun 29, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Called it.





ars25 said:


> same told my parents that and they told me they'll at least make it to the knockouts.


lol, they made it though.


----------



## Costello (Jun 29, 2018)

so many votes for Germany in this poll... Where are they now?


----------



## Chary (Jun 29, 2018)

Costello said:


> so many votes for Germany in this poll... Where are they now?


Over here crying with the Iran team you didn't even put in the poll


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 29, 2018)

Costello said:


> so many votes for Germany in this poll... Where are they now?


I was thinking the same thing, but considering how butthurt and triggered everyone is right now I figured I’d refrain from commenting for the sake of peace and good will on Earth. Go Belgium!


----------



## Flame (Jun 29, 2018)

Costello said:


> so many votes for Germany in this poll... Where are they now?



2006 winners - Italy, 2010 – knocked out group stages
2010 winners - Spain, 2014 – knocked out group stages
2014 winners - Germany, 2018  - knocked out group stages


----------



## Monado_III (Jun 29, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Belgium. Gonna do it.


I have no idea why Belgium is last in this poll, they easily have one of the best teams, if not the best.
Go Belgium


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 29, 2018)

Let's see if Mexico gets destroyed by Brasil this Monday.


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 29, 2018)

I've been rooting for the teams geographically closest to me (sounds silly I guess, but I'm not a hardcore fan of football, haha), but most of them have been eliminated, so that more or less leaves Uruguay. Hopefully they can get the better of Ronaldo and Portugal.


----------



## VitaType (Jun 29, 2018)

daxtsu said:


> I've been rooting for the teams _geographically_ closest to where I live to me in terms of distance (sounds silly I guess, but I'm not a hardcore fan of football, haha), but most of them have been eliminated, so that more or less leaves Uruguay. Hopefully they can get the better of Ronaldo and Portugal.


I just had to do this, sorry. Yes, I know the pitfalls of "geographically closest", but it's at least much better now. I hope your team Uruguay wins this tournament. Good luck


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 30, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Let's see if Mexico gets destroyed by Brasil this Monday.


Perhaps Mexico loses, but for sure they won't make it easy for Brazil... oh no, that will be a though game.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 30, 2018)

Fuck Argentina, fuck Messi, fuck Mascherano and specially fuck Sampaoli.

PS: sorry for my French.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 1, 2018)

And now Pique and Iniesta just rushed into a Taxi in hope of meeting Messi and Ronaldo  at the airport so they can take a plane back to Spain together.


----------



## emigre (Jul 1, 2018)

Croatia and Denmark is looking good.

Honestly, it's been a pretty great tournament so far.


----------



## emigre (Jul 2, 2018)

Belgium v Japan. Football, bloody hell.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 2, 2018)

What a fucking great match. Belgium to the quarter finals !!!!!


----------



## Flame (Jul 4, 2018)

im starting to think football might come home.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 6, 2018)

Belgium gonna be world champion -- Fuck Brazil ! Haha


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 6, 2018)

Now give me Belgium vs Sweden in the finals and I will acknowledge that somewhere along the road I jumped into a weird timeline.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 6, 2018)

Today Belgium v Brazil, my mom asked me to place 10euro on Brazil, i glad that i didn't listen to her.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 6, 2018)

Belgiuuuuuuuuuuum  Hopefully we win against France, France is a better stronger team then Brazil this day and age


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 10, 2018)

Smells kind of rigged. 
I guess the referee made enough money to retire. 
With so many shameless ways to buy time the blues should have given plenty red cards.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 10, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Smells kind of rigged.
> I guess the referee made enough money to retire.
> With so many shameless ways to buy time the blues should have given plenty red cards.


Yeah 2 major mistakes that he didn't whistle plus the Belgian trainer is at fault this match and def he should have punished that what the French were constantly doing. He placed people where they never played before. Plus he decided to only play with 10 people instead of 11 wich is such a major mistake def the half finals. But I saw it coming Eden Hazard shouldn't have been placed on the left flank plus Chadli never plays on the right flank and this match he was for no reason at all


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 10, 2018)

The fucking French ruin everything good!


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2018)

2 - 1


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 11, 2018)

Finally a world cup match that was actually played at world cup level. The match was great,  both teams played well. It was very enjoyable. This should have been the final. 
If Croatia plays like this again, France is toast.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 15, 2018)

Brexit is complete


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 15, 2018)

Seems the French are playing dirty tactics again


----------



## Aldoria (Jul 15, 2018)

On est en train de gagner lol


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 17, 2018)

Congratulation to FRANCE for winning world cup on second time!!!!


----------



## NighthunterXXX (Jul 18, 2018)

Great Finale


----------

